Ask HN: What is your opinion on the pebble/fitbit rumors? - moridin007
======
gaastonsr
I'm a backer, and I don't care as long as they ship the promised product. And
if Fitbit acquisition is going to help Pebble continue developing THEIR
technology but under Fitbit name that's ok for me.

I would be upset if Pebble's products get phased out the market because no
other smartwatch offers what they do.

~~~
moridin007
I just ordered my pebble last week from amazon.com and am expecting it today.
I'm worried about say connection issues and support in the event of a faulty
product being shipped from the factory. Would Fitbit be legally obligated to
honor pebble's warranties in the event of a takeover?

